

Ask HN: Is Angry Birds loosing its CULT status? - desaiguddu


======
benologist
I don't think so. I got to spend some time with Rovio the other week, they are
kicking ass - their brand and merchandise is everywhere, and they're just
getting started

------
glimcat
I hear they're loosing it on a few new platforms soon.

